# Conversión D/A mediante de una señal de audio mediante Filtro Paso Bajo



## electrikum (Ene 20, 2010)

Tras mandar una señal procedente de un micrófono capacitivo a un PIC 30f6010 de Microchip (salida máxima de 5V), debo realizar su posterior conversión D/A mediante filtros paso bajos. Lo que debo realizar es simplemente quitar de en medio los harmónicos superiores a 10KHz que es la frecuencia a la que he realizado previamente la conversión A/D mediante PWM.

Resumiendo, ya que el problema que tengo es que debo realizar un diseño de un Filtro Paso Bajo pasivo de orden superior, ya que el de primer orden no me elimina casi señal. Debo realizarlo lo mas económico posible, por eso no puedo usar filtros activos. El problema es que nunca he diseñado filtros mayores a los de segundo orden, y mirando apuntes y demás no soy capaz a diseñarlo mayor.

Querría saber si hay algo en la red o en este mismo foro en el cuál se explique perfectamente como poder diseñarlos.

Gracias de antemano. Un Saludo

Soy nuevo en el foro, y puede ser que la ayuda que necesito tenga mucho más que ver con "iniciandose en la electrónica" ya que el diseño de filtros es básico. Pero no vi esa parte del foro hasta ahora mismo. Pido perdón si causo alguna molestia al depositar mi mensaje en esta zona del foro.

Un Saludo.


----------



## algp (Ene 23, 2010)

Que tan costoso puede ser un filtro activo con op. amp. ?

Filtro pasivo de 3er orden por lo que he visto llevaria bobinas, lo que puede complicar un poco las cosas.

Por curiosidad busque algo sobre filtros pasivos:
http://www.wa4dsy.net/filter/hp_lp_filter.html

http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/cross18db.asp

Aparte de filtros pasivos y filtros activos con op. amp. ( que segun diseño pueden requerir resistencias de presición ) tambien hay filtros activos switched. ( como el TLC04 ), que segun veo ofrecen la ventaja de un diseño bastante simple y 4to orden.


----------



## electrikum (Ene 25, 2010)

Gracias por la ayuda, al final he decidido diseñar el filtro activo en vez de pasivo, y para lo que debo hacer, que no necesito una gran calidad de sonido, pues será un filtro activo, un butterworth de segundo orden.

Sobre las páginas que me pusistes, no se en audio, pero para otro tipo de señales a mi siempre me dijeron que mejor los filtros RC que los filtros LC, ya que la L tiende a variar mucho en distintas características y a parte creo que no existen valores normalizados como puede ser en un C.

Y lo de lo económico era la idea que me había hecho yo en la cabeza ya que nunca había diseñado uno para llevarlo a la realidad, pero ya veo que me equivoque. El día que lo termine ya lo pondré por aquí finalizado por si a alguno le interesa.

Un saludo


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2010)

Con un tl084 y un filtro de realimentacion multiple pasabajos puedes hacer un filtro de orden ocho. Tiene un perfecto coheficiente de corte y es barato, aunque el diseño del pcb te puede fastidiar una o dos noches.
Salu2!


----------

